# what's the lowest rated pax you will pick up



## mikeuberman123 (Jul 10, 2015)

what's the lowest rating pax you will pick up ? I need feedback


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

I think it would also depend on how far away they are and if surge is going on. I had a 3.6 that was 19 minutes away so I had to ignore her ping. If the 3.3 was closer then I would've taken her. 3.6 Could be the result of a few trips

Say the pax got a 4, 4, and a 3. That would rate her as a 3.6

To me, the rating would mean a lot more if it told you how many trips they've taken.

a 3.6 after 3 rides could mean anything. But a 3.6 after 20 rides tells me the rider is no good lol


----------



## japman (Aug 3, 2015)

4.6!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

4.5. But if a ride comes in over 5 minutes it's a cancel regardless


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

4.6 during the day and 4.8 at night


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> 4.6 during the day and 4.8 at night


Seriously? You won't take a 4.5 even if it's surge or they're only 5 minutes away.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Seriously? You won't take a 4.5 even if it's surge or they're only 5 minutes away.


I would consider it under those circumstances but that depends on how many cars are currently available to take a request.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

4.6 is now my threshold...

I picked up a 4.1 a few weeks ago. Never again! She was under the influence & on the phone crying to her boyfriend. She emptied out her purse on my back seat while looking for something & left a mess when she got out. I promptly gave that ***** 1*.

Last night I was a pinged by a 3.3....lmao. No sir, I'm not picking up low rated pax ever again. How are you a 3.3 & still able to use the app but if I slip below a 4.6, I'm deactivated?... Lol


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

4.5


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> 4.6 is now my threshold...
> 
> I picked up a 4.1 a few weeks ago. Never again! She was under the influence & on the phone crying to her boyfriend. She emptied out her purse on my back seat while looking for something & left a mess when she got out. I promptly gave that ***** 1*.
> 
> Last night I was a pinged by a 3.3....lmao. No sir, I'm not picking up low rated pax ever again. How are you a 3.3 & still able to use the app but if I slip below a 4.6, I'm deactivated?... Lol


Seriously? You won't take a 4.5 even if it's surge or they're only 5 minutes away.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Simon said:


> 4.5


Seriously? You won't take a 4.5 even if it's surge or they're only 5 minutes away?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Seriously? You won't take a 4.5 even if it's surge or they're only 5 minutes away?


Seriously? You won't take a 4.5 even if it's surge or they're only 5 minutes away?

The record goes back and forth across the needle. Don't try this at home with your moms record collection kids!


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Seriously? You won't take a 4.5 even if it's surge or they're only 5 minutes away?
> 
> The record goes back and forth across the needle. Don't try this at home with your moms record collection kids!


I just find it dumb people say they wont go below 4.6 because you know if it was surge and 5-min away they'd likely take it...

My point from another thread still stands. I wish it said how many trips a pax has taken, would give you us a much better idea of their rating.
A 4.5 could be the result of someone with 2 rides, a 4 and a 5.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Back and forth across the needle..,,


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

"I wont pick someone up if they have 1 perfect score (5-star) and 1 near perfect score (4-star)! No way bro!"


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Seriously? You won't take a 4.5 even if it's surge or they're only 5 minutes away?


Nope.. not at all.


----------



## manuellsam (Feb 5, 2015)

I look at the name if it's not a scary name I drive to the pick up , i wait only 1 minute for low rated pax then I cancel 

I can never resist the urge or curiosity to meet some of the low rated riders lol yeah I already know i need to be less curious


----------



## Annapolis Ghostrider (Aug 21, 2015)

Don't care what they are rated, some of you guys are dicks too IMO.


----------



## Annapolis Ghostrider (Aug 21, 2015)

Simon said:


> Nope.. not at all.


I have a better day job than anyone I know doing this, and I'd never pass up a surge fare. They could be drunk and homeless, I'll take a 2.5 surge fare for 5 miles of bs. Anyone should IMO.


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

mikeuberman123 said:


> what's the lowest rating pax you will pick up ? I need feedback


All I know is, the longer the wait for a ride, the lower ratings seem quite appealing.

So I want to ask, after how many minutes without a request will we start accepting 1* pax?


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

UberxD said:


> All I know is, the longer the wait for a ride, the lower ratings seem quite appealing.
> 
> So I want to ask, after how many minutes without a request will we start accepting 1* pax?


Well, pretty much impossible to get a 1* pax...Unless they literally had 1-ride and it was a 1* and you happened to be their second ride ever. Once they get any rating above 1* they can never be a 1* rating ever again...


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

LOL JMB, you took the comment in a totally wrong way. Just forget it.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Oh, you were being facetious. I get it now

"When will we become so desperate that we..."

Gotcha


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Annapolis Ghostrider said:


> Don't care what they are rated, some of you guys are dicks too IMO.


4 months into this uber thing & I've learned the real "dicks" in this is Uber but I digress.

Uber on...


----------



## mrrobert2u (Aug 9, 2015)

Annapolis Ghostrider said:


> I have a better day job than anyone I know doing this, and I'd never pass up a surge fare.


Really what is your day job? better than anyone you know doing this? i say the same thing


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

mikeuberman123 said:


> what's the lowest rating pax you will pick up ? I need feedback


You


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

1.0. I haven't had a bad pax yet.


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

I picked up a few 4.0s before. They seemed nice. This was including a business man who was nice as well. hmmmm, I wonder why they have 4.0


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I ignore the ratings all together. Just time, distance, and if they have a real name listed.


----------



## MISC (Nov 8, 2015)

Picked up a 4.4 this week and she was a really nice lady. Not a tipper and that may be where the lower rating came from. She pinged me again last night and it was a nice and decent ride but I will admit I dropped her off at bars so I got the sober version of her both times. Back when I was a newb I took a 4.5 during my first week and she dropped the pin in the wrong place. PAX was screaming and threatening me on the phone because I could not find her. She got the click and a cancel.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

The riders' rating is likely very highly correlated with the rating they give drivers!


----------



## DudeCity (Jun 22, 2015)

Just give a call to verify the location if person sound's rude over the phone

they can't be very nice in real ? Very simple assessment.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Right. Avoid pax with bad attitude. You can't help the fact that some people have issues in their lives. You can't win with those people. The last thing you want is to be in the same car with those people. Plus take a beating in your ratings.


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

William1964 said:


> You


LOL


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Surge of 2.0 or better? I'll take anyone. 

Surge under 2.0 (unless I need a fare to get back to my honey-hole)? I get far more selective: 4.6 is as low as I have accepted.

I turned down a non-surge 3.something the other day. Almost took it just to see what they were like, but then I came to my senses.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I picked up a 3.4 (because my policy is ratings don't matter anymore). He was some middle-eastern immigrant who barely spoke coherent English and had a mild attitude but kept quiet throughout the whole 15 mile ride. I gave him 5 stars because he requested a 15 mile ride.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> Surge of 2.0 or better? I'll take anyone.
> 
> Surge under 2.0 (unless I need a fare to get back to my honey-hole)? I get far more selective: 4.6 is as low as I have accepted.
> 
> I turned down a non-surge 3.something the other day. Almost took it just to see what they were like, but then I came to my senses.


I am glad to see you acted rational. Some people are addicted to pings. Because it's part of our daily life now--phone rings, answer! Text music, Read your text! Pings, Swipe and drive to PU!


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

I once picked up a pax rated 3.3. I arrived at the pickup point and she literally stood next to my car for 6 minutes (had my stopwatch app running) just trying to figure out if I was indeed the correct driver _and _then called me to confirm, an oddity because I was the only UberX in a 10 block radius at the time.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

EX_ said:


> I once picked up a pax rated 3.3. I arrived at the pickup point and she literally stood next to my car for 6 minutes (had my stopwatch app running) just trying to figure out if I was indeed the correct driver _and _then called me to confirm, an oddity because I was the only UberX in a 10 block radius at the time.


A super careful pax who has so low pax rating? Must be a lousy tipper!


----------



## Bruce DeVaux (Jan 30, 2016)

mikeuberman123 said:


> what's the lowest rating pax you will pick up ? I need feedback


if ur worried about the riders rating ur in wrong business-- those ratings mean NOTHING unless Uber blocks all bad riders-- as long as i get paid-- some people are too thin-skin to be a taxi driver


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Bruce DeVaux said:


> if ur worried about the riders rating ur in wrong business-- those ratings mean NOTHING unless Uber blocks all bad riders-- as long as i get paid-- some people are too thin-skin to be a taxi driver


As unfair or arbitrary as a driver may think the driver's ratings are, TNCs are known for warning and/or deactivating drivers for low driver's ratings alone.


----------



## Bruce DeVaux (Jan 30, 2016)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> As unfair or arbitrary as a driver may think the driver's ratings are, TNCs are known for warning and/or deactivating drivers for low driver's ratings alone.


UR SO RIGHT ABOUT DRIVER RATINGS
i thought u were worried about the rating drivers give riders
i always rate ride 5 -- i never look at rider rating BEFORE i accept any trip--
i look 1st how far then if x or xl and then if surge-- mostly i accept every call


----------



## banana0692 (Jan 2, 2016)

Wow most you guys have high standards.. My threshold is 4.2 but usually most pax are 4.5 and above or 4.0 and under. I also recently learnt to be cautious about 5* pax as its probably their first trip and first trip passengers usually suck, can't pick a right pickup location, call asking how far away you are, ask for me to tell them how much it was at the end of the trip, usually don't rate me 5* as they don't understand the ratings yet.

Sometimes though you get a really quality passenger who has managed to maintain 5 stars. This has probably happened no more than twice though lol.


----------



## Chef Aarron (Dec 22, 2015)

With all the drivers out there with stupid, short sighted rules like no tip is a 1* or wrong pin location is a 1* or any number of other things, the rating system os increasingly meaningless. I don't pay a shred of attention to ratings. I've had riders in the low 3's that were fine. The only time in almost 1,500 trips that I had to kick a rider out of the car mid trip was a 4.7. Go figure.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I picked up a 1 last weekend.. he was weird but otherwise fine.


----------



## Chef Aarron (Dec 22, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> I picked up a 1 last weekend.. he was weird but otherwise fine.


They're all weird. We just don't notice it when they're weird in the same ways we are! LOL!


----------



## cubert (Feb 13, 2016)

Yeah right, wait for me lol


----------

